

Houston voters reject red-light cameras by wide margin - cwan
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/7276380.html

======
devmonk
The problem with these things is the stiff cost by the companies that sell
them. No one doubts that they work. However, at this point, cities should be
able to by much cheaper alternatives and do it themselves. Even fake cameras
work.

